# Aussie Stock Forums Groups announcements



## Joe Blow (10 August 2012)

This thread is for any announcements relating to the "Groups" section of ASF.

Please post in this thread if you have started a new group and are actively seeking new members, or if there have been any changes to an existing group that you feel others should know about.

For more information about Aussie Stock Forums Groups, please see this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22224


----------

